# Over 140 symphonies



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Melchior_Molter

I was listening to some of this composer and found him kind of interesting, Molter. Beware of recordings on youtube, many of them are not actual performances but digital crap. Anyway, his years 1696-1765 places him well before Haydn. He's a bit like Telemann, his style is more old fashioned than those of the Manheim school, but nonetheless, his symphonies are structured like early symphonies. He seems to have a fetish for 5 movements.

Here is an actual recording, its a very timpani ridden thing





He wrote one of the earliest Clarinet concertos, several of them I guess




I find this movement very lively and fun





And a very windy concerto


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Molter, Molter, Molter, Molter, Molter, Molter.

I don't feel like writing that 140+times.


----------

